

This Internet fix is no pipe dream - ccraigIW
http://weblog.infoworld.com/securityadviser/archives/2009/02/call_me_a_dream.html

======
thwarted
There sure is a lot of rhetoric about how "insecure" the Internet is, but
there is a serious lack of definite agreement about what "security" means in
this context. Does it mean lack of hard and fast authentication? Does it mean
lack of flexible but not too flexible authorization? Does it mean exposure of
children to porn? Does it have to do with software bugs and exploits? Or is it
based on a belief that we'll somehow overcome the limitations of information
theory and DRM will be a reality? None of these things, and many more, are
"fixable" through a protocol change, or even an infrastructure change. Most
issues arise because people put too much of the wrong kind of trust in the
tool that the Internet is and the tools that the Internet provides. There is
no silver bullet, and those who keep themselves up at night thinking that they
are going to somehow figure it all out and be the savior of the Internet are
only doing themselves a disservice by losing sleep.

------
cpr
This author obviously lives in the corporate world, where SOAP sells (and WS-*
protocols as well).

Way too complex for mortals...

